# What Is Your Least Favorite Lunch Meat?



## fmdog44 (Jul 22, 2019)

I never liked olive loaf, tastes bitter and sour.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 22, 2019)

The only kinds I buy are ham or turkey, but I remember my grandma liking something called liver cheese or something like that.   It looked scary.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 22, 2019)

Spiced luncheon loaf brings back awful memories.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2019)

Luncheon meat, and Spam...*ugh*


----------



## Llynn (Jul 22, 2019)

Head cheese. I remember my grandmother making it after they would slaughter a hog. After seeing it made, I could never choke it down. 

I do, however, love Spam.


----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2019)

Spam! Ugh.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 22, 2019)

Spam and the bologna with pieces of stuff in it.
Yuck!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2019)

I don't eat the lunch meats of my youth. Just good quality, smoked, thin sliced ham, once in a while roast beef, sliced at the deli.

I do miss sopprasatta salami and mortadella, though. I'll get it a few times a year.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 22, 2019)

When I was a kid my Mom always bought capicola. I think it is a type of Italian luncheon meat. We aren't Italian but my dad loved it. It had great big peppercorns in it or maybe capers. Either way I hated it. I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> When I was a kid my Mom always bought capicola. I think it is a type of Italian luncheon meat. We aren't Italian but my dad loved it. It had great big peppercorns in it or maybe capers. Either way I hated it. I haven't seen it in years.




Ruth, ours was coated in hot red pepper powder. As a child it was too hot; I couldn't eat it.


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 22, 2019)

Liverwurst and baloney both are


----------



## Ronni (Jul 22, 2019)

I love spam. AND I love liverwurst..on toasted bread slathered with mayo and thinly sliced onion...mmm-mmm


----------



## jujube (Jul 22, 2019)

I can't stand bologna (too much of it as a kid) and head cheese will send me running.  

On the other hand, I love liverwurst.  And then there's "livermush" which is served fried.  It's like liverwurst but better. It's probably not known outside of North Carolina


----------



## terry123 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hate spam, liverwurst, pickle loaf and bologna.  Only buy deli ham and turkey.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 22, 2019)

Yeah, my dad and his head cheese. Those chunks of WTH IS THAT in clear gelatin made my stomach turn.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 22, 2019)

jujube said:


> I can't stand bologna (too much of it as a kid) and head cheese will send me running.
> 
> On the other hand, I love liverwurst.  And then there's "livermush" which is served fried.  It's like liverwurst but better. It's probably not known outside of North Carolina



I wonder if "livermush" is what I call "scrapple?"


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 22, 2019)

I don't really eat lunch meats anymore, but my least favorite would be bologna.  I always hated it.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 23, 2019)

Only ate Spam one time...hated it!!!!!


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 23, 2019)

polony.
we used to call it devon.
now i use it as a dog treat.


----------



## toffee (Jul 23, 2019)

used to buy cut --liver sausage loved it -dont see it in the big markets now '''
but favourite is Wiltshire ham - mmmm


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 23, 2019)

My Dad used to get headcheese and I never even tasted it but the sight of it repulsed me.  I've never had it and never will!


----------



## Judycat (Jul 23, 2019)

Yeah that stuff is repulsive and watching someone eat it is appalling.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 23, 2019)

I don't think of Spam as lunch meat .. it's sold in the grocery stores around here with other canned foods like tuna and sardines, etc. .. I'm not a fan.
The deli fresh sliced turkey, ham, etc.  are good,  but I rarely buy any..  I also like packaged bologna and salami, but try to stay away most of the time.

I do buy Liverwurst  for my doggy... he loves the stuff!


----------



## toffee (Jul 23, 2019)

what is that pray tell bonnie ''' trust me I read it all wrong lol ;; 
least fav is haslet =


----------



## twinkles (Jul 23, 2019)

i dont like scrapple -but i do love baloney and spam


----------



## charry (Jul 23, 2019)

i used to love haslet ,  and garlic liver sausage


----------



## Kit Kat (Jul 31, 2019)

I never liked Liverwurst.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2019)

Kit Kat said:


> I never liked Liverwurst.



My dog loves it!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 31, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> My dog loves it!


God only knows what dogs will eat!


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 11, 2019)

I like spam and braunschweiger. My least favorite is head cheese


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 11, 2019)

du du du du du du 
my polony!


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 11, 2019)

Anything containing dead animal flesh.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 12, 2019)

Zero.   If, and that’s a giant if I eat lunch meat, it’s ham from the deli.   I’ll take peanut butter over lunchmeat any day.


----------



## norman (Aug 12, 2019)

SPAM, but had it in my school lunch box a lot and you could't even trade it to a school mate unless they had a bologna and mustard sandwich. About once a year I buy a can of Spam and me and my dog have a fried spam sandwich and my dog loves spam.


----------



## norman (Aug 12, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Anything containing dead animal flesh.


My daughter is a vegetarian and I tease her and tell her, it's not  bad if you cook it, but she won't  eat meat.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 12, 2019)

WW2 ruined me for spam.  You could not get "real meat" so spam was it.  I wouldn't touch it now.


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

Would be easier to say which I liked. When I go to the deli, I usually only get smoked turkey, corned beef or turkey pastrami. They have something called "seasoned rost beef", but it looks too rare for my taste. I tried microvaving it, but that made it tough and rubbery. Most of the rest, including boiled ham (which most people like), is dreck to me (and over salty). My parents liked deviled ham spread in a can - talk about salty! And they liked liverwurst. Not bad for flavor, but, oh my, what acid reflux it gives me!


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 13, 2019)

Do NOT like Spam, and Mock Chicken... any other I will eat... Roastbeef, chicken, bologna, salami...


----------

